# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  قواعد المرور وآدابه

## zizoYAzizo

::cop::  قواعد المرور وآدابه  ::cop::  
1 - على كل مستعمل للطريق أن يراعى فى مسلكه بذل أقصى عناية والتزام الحذر والانضباط اللازمين وألا يؤدى مسلكه إلى الإضرار بالغير أو تعرضه للخطر أو أن يترتب عليه إعاقة الغير أو مضايقته بأكثر مما تستوجب الظروف ولا تسمح بتجنيبه .
*********** 2 - يحظر ترك أو إلقاء ما من شأنه أن يعوق حركة المرور على الطريق أو يسبب خطراً لمستعمليها كالأتربة والحجارة ومواد البناء وغيرها كما يجب الامتناع عن فعل كل ما يؤدى إلى قذارة الطريق .
*********** 3 - لا يجوز وضع أشياء فى الطريق أو تركها فيه إذا ترتب على ذلك تعريض المرور للخطر أو اعاقته وعلى المسئول إزالة المخالفة فوراً وعليه حتى يتم ذلك أن يضع علامة التحذير أو التنبيه اللازمة وعند الضرورة وضع نور أحمر عليها .
*********** 4 - لا يجوز شغل الطريق أو أى جزء من أجزائه أو أرصفته بأى وجه من الوجوه مما يعوق استعمال الطريق أو سير المشاة .
*********** 5 - على كل قائد مركبة قبل تحركها الكشف عليها وعلى جميع أجهزتها والتأكد من سلامتها وصلاحيتها للسير بدون وجود خطر عليها من ذلك أو نشوء خطر منها على الغير وهو مسئول عن استيفاء المركبة لكافة شروط الأمن والمتانة .
*********** 6 - يلزم قائد المركبة ومن بجواره أثناء السير باستخدام حزام الأمان كما يلزم مستخدم الدراجة النارية أثناء السير بارتداء غطاء الرأس الواقى ( الخوذة ) وكذلك عدم استخدام التليفون يدوياً أثناء القيادة .
*********** 7 - قائد المركبة مسئول عن عدم وجود ما يعوق رؤيته بسبب جلوس أحد فى المركبة أو بسبب حمولتها أو إضافة ملصقات أو معلقات أو غيرها .
*********** 8 - إذا طرأت أثناء سير المركبة عيوب من شأنها أن تؤثر على أمن المرور وسيولته فعلى قائدها أن يسحبها من المرور من أقصر طريق وفى أسرع وقت ممكن .
*********** 9 - على قائدى المركبات وغيرها من مستعملى الطريق إفساحه لمرور مركبات الطوارئ المعتمدة ( كالإطفاء – الإسعاف – الدفاع المدنى – الشرطة ) أثناء تحركها متجهه للقيام بخدمة طارئة عاجله .
*********** 10 – لا يجوز استعمال آلة التنبيه إلا فى حالة الضرورة لتنبيه مستعملى الطريق لاقتراب المركبة أو خطر ناشئ عنها أو خطر يهددها كما لا يجوز إعطاء إحدى الإشارات الضوئية بطريقة تزعج المارة أو راحة الجمهور أو تضر بالبيئة ويحظر بصفه خاصة استعمالها فى الحالات الآتيه :-

- بالقرب من المستشفيات والمدارس .
- فى المناطق المأهوله بالسكان من منتصف الليل وحتى الساعة السادسة صباحاً .
- أثناء وقوف المركبة .
- فى الأوقات والجهات التى يحددها قسم المرور المختص .
*********** 11 - لا يجوز وضع أية كتابة أو رسم أو أية بيانات أخرى غير تلك الواجبة بحكم القانون واللوائح على جسم المركبة أو أى جزء من أجزائها .
*********** 12 - يجب إفساح الطريق لمرور المواكب الرسمية وما فى حكمها بمجرد الإعلان عن اقترابها بواسطة المنبهات الصوتية أو الضوئية حتى ولو استدعى الأمر التوقف وحينئذ يجب التزام أقصى يمين الطريق .
*********** 13 - يجب فى استعمال المركبة تجنيب كل ضجة أو ازعاج غير ضرورى وخاصة تجنب إغلاق الأبواب وسائر أجزاء المركبة التى تفتح مثل غطاء المحرك أو غطاء الصندوق الخلفى بعنف .
*********** 14 - يلزم كل من يدخل المركبة أو ينزل منها بمراعاة ألا يؤدى ذلك إلى تعرض غيره من مستعملى الطريق للخطر وخاصة مراعاة عدم فتح أبواب المركبة أو إغلاقه أو تركه مفتوحاً إلا بعد التأكد من أن ذلك لا يعرض مستعملى الطريق للخطر .
*********** 15 - لا يجوز ترك محرك مركبة نقل سريع يعمل بغير موجب ولا يجوز قيادة المركبة داخل المدن فى نفس جزء الطريق ذهاباً وجيئة بغير موجب خاصة إذا ترتب على ذلك إزعاج الآخرين .
*********** 16 - يحظر السير فى عكس اتجاه حركة المرور بالطرق .
*********** 17 - على كل قائد مركبة يرغب أثناء سيرها فى إجراء احدى التحركات أو تغيير اتجاهه ..... إلخ – مراعاة ألا ينشأ عن مركبته تعريض الغير للخطر وأن يعلن رغبته فى ذلك بوضوح وفى وقت مناسب وأن يستعمل الإشارة وعليه :-


- التأكد من إمكانية إجراء ذلك دون أن يعرض نفسه أو غيره للخطر .
- أن يوضع فى الاعتبار أوضاع باقى مستعملى الطريق واتجاههم وسرعتهم .
- أن يعلن عن نيته بوضوح وقبل إجراء التحرك لمدة وبمسافة كافيه بواسطة الإشارة اليدوية أو إشارات الاتجاه الموجودة بمركبته وأن يظل هذا التحذير الصادر قائماً طوال مدة الحركة .
- أن يقترب ما أمكن من الحافة اليمنى لنهر الطريق وإذا كان سينعطف إلى طريق آخر وضع إلى يمينه أو يقترب ما أمكن من محور نهر الطريق ذى الاتجاهين .
- لا يجوز الانعطاف إلى اليمين إلا لمن يريد التوقف على يمين الطريق أو الاتجاه إلى اليمين أو إذا كان مسموحاً بذلك من علامات المرور .
- إذا رغب قائد المركبة فى الرجوع إلى الخلف فلا يجوز إجراء ذلك إلا عند الضرورة وبشرط عدم إعاقة المرور وعليه ألا يجاوز الرجوع للخلف مسافة تعادل طول المركبة .
- على من يتأهب للخروج بمركبته من عقار إلى الطريق أو من جزء آخر من الطريق إلى نهره أو من مكان التوقف أو الانتظار على جانب الطريق لبدء السير – وألا يدخل الطريق أو نهره إلا بعد التأكد من إمكانية ذلك دون تعريض الغير للخطر .منقول

----------


## darwish

شكرااا على الموضوع المهم جدا جدا جدا

----------

